# Suche gutes Schnittprogramm nicht für Anfänger



## dgroeser (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Schnittprogramm mit den ich Videos oder Bilder zusammfügen kann, außerdem wirde ich gern Divx, mpg oder sogar TS Dateien bearbeiten.

Dann müsste man auch noch DVD-Menüs erstellen können und natürlich die komplett fertige DVD.

Erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt mit Video Deluxe und ich finde das Programm sehr mächtig es kann sogar TS-Dateien bearbeiten.

Habt ihr eine andere Empfehlung habe schon viel von Adobe gehört, kann man mit den auch mpeg, divx oder sogar TS-Dateien bearbeiten und auch einen Film mit Bilder erstellen. Ist es auch möglich mit diesen Programm DVD-Menüs und komplette DVD´s zu erstellen.

Beste Grüße

Dennis


----------



## chmee (3. Oktober 2006)

Adobe ist ein Unternehmen ! ( Hat nebenbei Letztens Macromedia aufgekauft )

Sie haben uA ein "klassisches" Videoschnittprogramm ( Premiere Pro ),
ein Compsitingprogramm ( After Effects ), ähnlich Photoshop und
auch ein DVD-Authoring-Tool ( Encore ) zu bieten.

Mpeg : Ja !
Divx : Warum Nicht ?!
TS : kA !
DVD-Erstellung : PremiereRenderings zu Encore rüberschaufeln.

uU könnte Premiere Elements 3 etwas für Dich sein:
Preiswert, inklusive kleinem DVD-Authoring.

mfg chmee


----------

